# Got some cleaning to do!...lol



## RoyalRuby (Oct 1, 2020)

Acted on a tip on a location about an hour away from my home, I did as much research as possible, and concluded that the area was most likely a former camping area very near a large lake dating back to ruffly the mid 40's but could be much older, I walked the remnants of the old road leading back to the area finding bottles along the way, Mostly beer which is what I collect, just laying all around,Quarts, Packies, Glass Cans/Handys, Long-Necks, A couple Steinies, and lots of Tavern styles, also a few sodas as well, the ole bags were getting heavy hauling them out!...lol, luckily the bags didn't break on the rather long walk back, had to rest a few times along the way back, overall well worth the trip. One of the pictures is of the remains of one of the two out-houses there.


----------



## woods_walker (Oct 1, 2020)

RoyalRuby said:


> Acted on a tip on a location about an hour away from my home, I did as much research as possible, and concluded that the area was most likely a former camping area very near a large lake dating back to ruffly the mid 40's but could be much older, I walked the remnants of the old road leading back to the area finding bottles along the way, Mostly beer which is what I collect, just laying all around,Quarts, Packies, Glass Cans/Handys, Long-Necks, A couple Steinies, and lots of Tavern styles, also a few sodas as well, the ole bags were getting heavy hauling them out!...lol, luckily the bags didn't break on the rather long walk back, had to rest a few times along the way back, overall well worth the trip. One of the pictures is of the remains of one of the two out-houses there.View attachment 212546View attachment 212547View attachment 212548



Looked like a fun day out enjoying nature and finding some history to! What do you do with all those slick beers if you don’t mind me asking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyalRuby (Oct 1, 2020)

woods_walker said:


> Looked like a fun day out enjoying nature and finding some history to! What do you do with all those slick beers if you don’t mind me asking?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have many labels to choose from, some I'll apply labels to for my own collection, and some of the slicks I save for folks that have old six or eight pack holder/carriers that want to fill them with period correct bottles.


----------



## woods_walker (Oct 1, 2020)

RoyalRuby said:


> I have many labels to choose from, some I'll apply labels to for my own collection, and some of the slicks I save for folks that have old six or eight pack holder/carriers that want to fill them with period correct bottles.



That’s awesome. Beer bottles are my favorite to collect! Do you have any photos of your beer bottle collection on this forum? I like to see how others display there stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyalRuby (Oct 1, 2020)

woods_walker said:


> That’s awesome. Beer bottles are my favorite to collect! Do you have any photos of your beer bottle collection on this forum? I like to see how others display there stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's most likely posts on here showing some of my bottles, when my old computer took a dump about two months ago lol, I lost most of my uploaded pictures, I'll have to take more pictures, right now just these three meager pictures of a couple bottles..... ....the Carlings are green Packie bottles, the Schlitz and Old Milwaukee are Royal Rubys with original labels..........Any pictures of yours?


----------



## woods_walker (Oct 1, 2020)

RoyalRuby said:


> There's most likely posts on here showing some of my bottles, when my old computer took a dump about two months ago lol, I lost most of my uploaded pictures, I'll have to take more pictures, right now just these three meager pictures of a couple bottles..... ....the Carlings are green Packie bottles, the Schlitz and Old Milwaukee are Royal Rubys with original labels..........Any pictures of yours?View attachment 212549View attachment 212550View attachment 212551



I usually like to try and take better photos.. but for this quick share these will work. This is the majority of my beer bottle collection and I still have more in boxes. I also have lots of other different types of bottles to that I didn’t share. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyalRuby (Oct 1, 2020)

woods_walker said:


> I usually like to try and take better photos.. but for this quick share these will work. This is the majority of my beer bottle collection and I still have more in boxes. I also have lots of other different types of bottles to that I didn’t share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I have many embossed bottles as well, I'll get more pictures by the weekend.....


----------



## embe (Oct 1, 2020)

That haul looks like it would be from an average Saturday night at my place back in the day, (lol).

Any embossing on the bottles or are they all "slicks"?


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 1, 2020)

Looks like the perfect spot to find old Beer cans. Did you find any of those? LEON.


----------



## martyfoley (Oct 1, 2020)

Nice photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## RoyalRuby (Oct 2, 2020)

embe said:


> That haul looks like it would be from an average Saturday night at my place back in the day, (lol).
> 
> Any embossing on the bottles or are they all "slicks"?


These were all slicks dating from the early 40's through the late 60's and what I was looking for anyway, ofcoarse had there been embossed bottles I would have grabbed them also, I feel there has been other bottle gathers here before me as I did see a couple much earlier (non beer) bottles that were broken near an old foundation.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Oct 2, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Looks like the perfect spot to find old Beer cans. Did you find any of those? LEON.


Hey Leon, I'm also an avid can collector and still have quite a collection, I'm always on the look out for cans, I say cans because just about any early tins in decent shape can have some value, but I don't get my hopes up too high here in northeast Ohio, most cans I encounter are pretty much dust...lol....I will say though that being an old camping area that the chances are good to find buried pits of cans and bottles, and plan to go back another time, most likely late winter/early spring with my detector......


----------



## RoyalRuby (Oct 2, 2020)

Well, I got the Packie NDNR's cleaned up, out of the five I found yesterday, three are Brockways, one Glenshaw, and one Hazel-Atlas, two of the Brockways are the ones that have "Brownie" embossed in script on the bottom and are firsts for me with the script, the Hazel-Atlas is also a first of this style bottle that I've found and is the one I like best (pictured on the left side), it really has pronounced stippling and a deeper amber color than the others.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Oct 2, 2020)

I also found out that the area I was at was a former rest stop and not a camping area, and after talking more with the guy that gave me this lead, he gave me another lead that was a former campground that closed down by the late 60's and is just north of the area I was at yesterday morning....another road trip!...lol


----------

